# New to Critique - AQHA 10 months in pics.



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

She looks like she has really good confo. I don't know much about that side of things though. She's a pretty little thing though!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww she's pretty.  She's a bit butt-high.
I like her long legs.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Since she's only 10 months old, it's hard to give an accurate critique because chances are she'll change drastically by the time she's "all growed up."
She has a decent shoulder, neck attaches a little low to the wither. Nice wither-to-back attachment, putting her center of gravity right in the middle of her. Nice short back. Pointy hip, and a steep croup. Legs (from what little I can see) look nice, fairly straight pasterns.
Overall she is a nice-looking horse, I certainly wouldn't complain about her being in my herd


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Thank you. I really love her, although we've had a lot of resistance right when I got her. She was scared of people and had only been handled 4 times. We bonded when she cut her butt open and needed two rows of stiches. She gives kisses and nickers every time I come out to the barn.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

aww shes really cute! but yeah, ou should post more pics when shes older.she has a small head


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree about posting pics when she's older as well. Young horses always look long and gangly looking. But she is very cute and looks good overall. I agree her butt is high. Her neck could also be thicker. But she has nice legs and looks like a sweetheart! What's her name?


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Her name is Ladybug, reg. name AR Skipas Nifty Lady. Yes, Im going to probably wait until next year and get some good conformation pics on her. And for her neck, we like them thin and a little low set for reiners and cutters, although most QH/paint people like them pencil thin for just about anything now, lol. She is already pretty keen on keeping that head down right now with me lunging her. She will drop her poll and carry it slighty below the withers.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am not much for QHs myself but will say that considering at that age they are the most unbalanced she is quite pretty AND balanced.

Curious to see how she will look once done growing.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Here she is at 13 months old. I just took some new pics the day before yesterday. She is a cutie. I had her lunging every day and on a halter horse diet, but when she got hurt, i cut WAY back on her feed and hay to make sure she wasnt high and ripped the stiches, so i have just now started her back up on her original diet. What do you guys think??


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

What a difference 3 months can make  

I think she's going to grow into a very nice horse.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i bet she is goin to be quite nice when she finishes growin, she already is looking great~!!
love her color!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

omg so cute!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

That's what a foundation QH should look like! What do her bloodlines look like out of curiosity?


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I want her butt!! I really like her but I think her neck is a bit funny looking compared to the rest of her body, looks way way way too short and skinny compared to the rest of her.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

She has Poco Bueno on both sides of her pedigree, and probably more, I don't know foundation lines too well. If you want, you can look her up on allbreedpedigree.com under Skipas Nifty Lady and have a look, maybe you can tell me something about her pedigree if you are familiar. Im going to get her tested for Herda next year as a 2 y/o.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like you are doing a great job with her! She is turning out to be quite the looker!


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Thank you, i really like her. We are coming along great although she still needs a lot more work around other people.


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

wow! she's a pretty little filly! good luck with her!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

You really shouldn't be lunging her everyday :shock:
That is incredibly bad for her knees!

But i'll keep quiet and critique =]

She's really cute, I wont like fully critique her because as people have said she is still growing. She's toed out at the back a bit.. =]


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

she's very pretty


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Some people now adays, who i've talked to work their babies going straight by ponying off another horse or taking them with a golfcart. I was lunging her, but haven't for a while. She is turned out in the pasture playing right now. I do want to fit her again this fall when its cooler, but she is on the backburner, show-wise for now, lol. Hopefully, by this fall i will have my greenbroke mare far enough to start doing it that way.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

And thank you all for thinking she is pretty, I am proud of her. She is the best horse I have so far!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

At 13 months, she is absolutely stunning! :shock:


----------

